# 10 Best and Worst States to Make a Living



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2011)

10 Best and Worst States to Make a Living

10 best states for making a living 



> 1. Illinois
> 2. Washington (state)
> 3. Texas
> 4. Virginia
> ...



10 worst states for making a living



> 1. Hawaii
> 2. Maine
> 3. Montana
> 4. California
> ...


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2011)

Based on money.  Having talked with Cryo for a handful of years now, I think we beat out Illinois hands down.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2011)

That's ok... to me this is just one more reason, in the long and ever expanding list of reason, why I should have NEVER left Massachusetts :disgust:


----------



## granfire (Apr 13, 2011)

HOLY CRAP


Alabama isn't in the bottom 10!!!! :xtrmshock:xtrmshock


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 13, 2011)

Surprised NY isn't on the bottom.  Still, heading towards Austin TX this fall sounds good.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 13, 2011)

10 years ago I had a choice between So. Cal. or Delaware.  Visited both, and had equal offers from both companies.  It's certainly true that my money would go further in Delaware than it has in southern California, but there's more to life than money, and overall I'm very happy with my choice...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2011)

So. Cal as we all know is beautiful!  (I will be there this weekend)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> So. Cal as we all know is beautiful!  (I will be there this weekend)


 
Oh sure NOW you go to So Cal...where were you last November when I was there :uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Apr 13, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> That's ok... to me this is just one more reason, in the long and ever expanding list of reason, why I should have NEVER left Massachusetts :disgust:



You can come back....think of the treeeeees......


----------



## granfire (Apr 13, 2011)

Going back


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 14, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Based on money. Having talked with Cryo for a handful of years now, I think we beat out Illinois hands down.


 
Chicago does not count for Illinois. It skews the rest of the state. ;~)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes Chicago is great for professionals!  Abslutely fantastic!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess I am confused why Texas is up on the top of that list, budget cuts and layoffs are happening on a daily bases. Hell every single school district is laying off thousands of teachers, support staff across the board. Police, fireman and governmant jobs are being laid off as well. :rofl:

Maybe this survey was done more than a year ago or this is just that much better than anywhere else. All I know if all these people keep moving here we will surely be dropping down on that list.:erg:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2011)

Carol said:


> You can come back....think of the treeeeees......


 
Well.... ironically... I did live right next to a state forest when I last lived there :EG:


----------

